# Juvenile With Badly Swollen Wing



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I took over rearing this youngster about ten days ago and initially that was all I thought was needed. The lady I had it from is very experienced and obviously hadn't noticed any problem.

It's feathers aren't in very good condition and it's lost most of it's tail feathers over the week. I was concerned that it didn't seem to try to fly even though it's not hand tame and is quite wary of me. A few days ago I noticed it's one wing tip hung lower than the other so had a look and it was a bit bruised, a dark blue/green along the underside so have gave it some Arnica for a day.

Assuming it just needed to rest it I've left it and have given it the freedom of a room by itself.
I checked again today and it feels more a lot more swollen so wet the feathers to see what was underneath.
this is the underside of the wing.










It can flutter a couple of feet and will wing slap me with this wing.
I can't feel a break but it is very swollen. I wondered if there was any way by looking at the photo whether you could say if this is an infection in case it should be on anti-biotics.
The only vet I might have been able to get to look is away and as usual I'd have to just leave this Woodie if I went to the local vet so didn't want to risk that.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Janet,

Is that the joint?

Does it feel soft or hard?

Does it feel hot?

Is the same area of the other wing swollen?

I suppose that he could have hit his wing on something, or it could be a bite, but I would start antibiotics anyway (I even did that for myself when I got a hot red swelling on my leg rather than let possibe infection take hold) If you have any metacam I would give a drop of that once a day.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cynthia,

It's just this one wing, the other one's fine.
It is slightly warmer than the other.
It feels hard.
It's swollen down the main body of the wing from the elbow, (or is it the Wrist, I get confused). There was a tiny scab on the end of the elbow which has come off and has bled very slightly. It can just be seen on the second picture.

As he's only about 25 days old maybe he hurt himself when he started to fly, probably why he was found walking about.
It just wasn't at all obvious when he first came but as he hasn't done any more than flutter up to a max of one foot i don't think he's damaged himself since he's been here. Even when he's been in the garden he's only been in a cage large enough to stretch his wings but not fly. That's why I was a bit confused as to what the problem was.

He can certainly flap it ok.

Would Baytril do anything as I don't have a full course of Synulox unfortunately.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

amyable said:


> Would Baytril do anything as I don't have a full course of Synulox unfortunately.Janet


Janet, I agree with Cynthia I would start this little one on a course of antibiotics. Baytril is quite good for soft tissue infections and would be the drug of choice for a paratyphoid infection (salmonellosis), 20mg/kg, once a day, a common symptom of paratyphoid can be joint swelling of the wing.

Good luck with this little guy,

Karyn


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Go with Baytril...this is the third time I am posting this, my posts are disappearing.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's a great help, thanks both. 

Janet


----------

